
Origin of photosynthesis revealed - llambda
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/02/120221125409.htm
======
hammock
I remember writing a paper on endosymbiosis (mitochondria and chloroplasts)
back in middle school. It was a research paper so I culled from all kinds of
sources, and I remember asking myself at the time, why isn't any of this in
our Biology textbooks? (It wasn't! most of my sources were obscure science
journal articles). Anyway it was one of my favorite papers ever, because the
topic is so cool.

